# Water changing questions?



## squirtbubbles (Feb 18, 2009)

I just recently set up my fish tank 4 weeks ago and I was already aware of the "new tank cycle". I already knew what to expect and I am surprised that it has already went through the cycle due to the fact that just yesterday was week #4 and my fish have been doing really good for about a week now and the water is just about clear now.

Ok so my question is.....
I am about to do my 1st 25% water change tomorrow and I was told that it would be ok to change the water with the fish still inside the tank but I think that might be too much stress for them.

Should I put them in a fish bowl with the same water from the tank while I do the 25% water change or should I leave them in the tank?

BTW I forgot to mention its just a 20 gallon tall and all I have in it is 2 Flame Dwarf Gourami's, 7 tiny tetras (rummy nose ect.) and 3 tiny algae eaters.

I am new to having a fish tank so any advise will help.
Thanx :fish:


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

keep the fish in the tank, it won't hurt them, just watch out that you don't suck them up! 

my fish love it when i do water changes. My arowana attacks my python water changer until its out of the tank.


----------



## squirtbubbles (Feb 18, 2009)

Awww how cute.
I just thought putting fresh tap water in with the fish before adding the 
(makes tap water safe) chemical would hurt the fish.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i do it right as i'm adding the water into the tank. if you're using a bucket, put the conditioner in the bucket with the water before you put it into the tank


----------



## squirtbubbles (Feb 18, 2009)

I also forgot to ask.....
if I am doing a 25% water change to a 20 gallon tank wich would be 5 gallons, do I add the makes tap water safe liquid for the whole 20 gallons dosage or just the 5 gallon dosage?


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

If you are only adding 5 gallons water, add only enough conditioner for that ammount of water... keep in mind it is always better to over dose with the water conditioner than underdose...

unless you have some sort of hose that you use to fill the tank with (Can you even get indoor hoses?) I assume that you will need a bucket to transport the water to the tank... so like already mentioned you might want to mix the conditioner in there.. is what I do...

I also highly recommend a gravel vacum if you dont already have one.. makes emptying tank sooo much easyer... and helps keep gravel clean too!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

there are indoor hoses absolutely. I have a 50ft one attached to my python that hooks directly up to my faucet in the kitchen, with a swivel on the bottom that either drains water, or fills the tank.


----------



## SonOfaFish (Feb 18, 2009)

I would leave the fish in the tank while you do your monthly water cycle. The fish will enjoy the fresh water and it could be a mini adventure for them. 

How so I have no Idea im not a fish. But no harm should be caused to them by leaving them in the tank.

Happy fish tankin


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd recommend more like a weekly water change than monthly, Sonofafish, but yeah.


----------



## SonOfaFish (Feb 18, 2009)

trashion said:


> I'd recommend more like a weekly water change than monthly, Sonofafish, but yeah.


That might be a tad bit excessive IMO but if you like high water bills then please feel free to take this advice.

Monthly should be good enough also testing the water bi weekly would be another good idea...


----------



## squirtbubbles (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah my water levels aren't out of control or a problem for me to have to change it more than once a month.
I changed it yesterday for the 1st time since its only been set up for 4 weeks and my fish seem to be even more happier and more active then the previous week plus none have died so thats even better because thats what I was afraid of was to loose any of my fishies.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

SonOfaFish said:


> That might be a tad bit excessive IMO but if you like high water bills then please feel free to take this advice.
> 
> Monthly should be good enough also testing the water bi weekly would be another good idea...


I have always done a water change every 2 weeks and that seems to work. My Ghost Knife is still alive after 1 year and my Goldfish are still alive after 1 year so I must be doing something right.


----------



## SonOfaFish (Feb 18, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> I have always done a water change every 2 weeks and that seems to work. My Ghost Knife is still alive after 1 year and my Goldfish are still alive after 1 year so I must be doing something right.


What might be right for you,
Might not be right for some,
You take the good,
You take the bad,
You take them both and there you have my reply..

I never specified or accused anyone's "method" of being wrong excessive yes now we have 3 ideas

every week
every two weeks
every month

Given the info that is posted running a 2 week cycle on a tank setup that is only 4 weeks (month) those intial 4 weeks are vital to create balance for the fish habit. So im not agreeing with 1 week or 2 week cycles if you properly maintain the chemical balance. With a Bi weekly water testing and monthly cycle would be the best senario in this specific situation. had this been a salt water tank then excessiveness would be plauseable even in that situation proper MAINTAINCE and MONITERING cycles once or twice a week would be excessive.

Weekly and Bi weekly cycles bottom line is just extra work for you and not everyone has time for that process weekly or bi weekly. This is my opinion u can be subjective to any or all of it I don't really give a FISH! <---fish humor =)


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Once again this all comes down to what type of fish you keep, the quantity of fish in your tank, and the type (delicate or not). It's best to test your water frequently as you start to get a feel for the requirements. Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate levels should dictate when a water change is needed. As time goes on you will learn when your Nitrate levels climb to this necessity. Test the water and change when needed at least once a month. This is my opinion.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

How frequently and how heavy to do your water changes all depends on your tank, your fish load, plants, water quality, type of fish, filtration, etc. etc. No way to set a hard rule on it. No way to determine a blanket rule on how long you can go without doing one. However, doing a small amount weekly can't hurt anything, and water is cheap unless you live in a desert.


----------



## squirtbubbles (Feb 18, 2009)

Well I just got back from the pet store and like I said earlier I changed my water 
(30%) for the 1st time yesterday since the tank has only been set up for 4 weeks.
I was slightly over feeding my fish and before my water change I had took my water sample in to get tested and my ammonia and nitrate leves were dangerously high and thats why I did the water change and luckly none of my fish died when the water levels were that high.
So "today" 24hrs after my water change I took in another water sample.
Evrything came out perfect except my nitrate was just slightly higher due to the fact that I was overfeeding and also the fact that I had vacuumed could of lifted up all that stuff that shows the nitrate a lil higher.
either way I was told that for the next few days to scoop out a lil a day and replace what I scooped out but not a whole gallon a day.
And then in about 4 days I will have my water tested again.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

squirtbubbles said:


> Well I just got back from the pet store and like I said earlier I changed my water
> (30%) for the 1st time yesterday since the tank has only been set up for 4 weeks.
> I was slightly over feeding my fish and before my water change I had took my water sample in to get tested and my ammonia and nitrate leves were dangerously high and thats why I did the water change and luckly none of my fish died when the water levels were that high.
> So "today" 24hrs after my water change I took in another water sample.
> ...


I performed roughly the same process with my newly set up 135G and I tested the water yesterday. Everything is right on the money with the exception of the ammonia, but luckily I am only getting a trace of it (less than the stressful level). Hopefully, it will bottom out in the next few days as my live plants get cranking.


----------



## squirtbubbles (Feb 18, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> I performed roughly the same process with my newly set up 135G and I tested the water yesterday. Everything is right on the money with the exception of the ammonia, but luckily I am only getting a trace of it (less than the stressful level). Hopefully, it will bottom out in the next few days as my live plants get cranking.


Did u vacuum the day of or the day before you did the water testing?
Because thats possibly why my nitrate is still a lil high she said.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

squirtbubbles said:


> Did u vacuum the day of or the day before you did the water testing?
> Because thats possibly why my nitrate is still a lil high she said.


There's nothing to vacuum in my tank yet. I have two Emperor 400s and they do an excellent job with sucking up uneaten food. I am going to add my fish from my 55G to the tank this saturday.


----------



## squirtbubbles (Feb 18, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> There's nothing to vacuum in my tank yet. I have two Emperor 400s and they do an excellent job with sucking up uneaten food. I am going to add my fish from my 55G to the tank this saturday.


Good luck to adding the fish Im sure its gonna be exciting.
Yeah I have the marineland penguin 100 Im not too crazy about it but then again I just discovered I put the filter cartridge in the filter wrong!!!
My managers an idiot cuz thats how he told me to put it in but I should of just read the instructions myself instead of being all excited to put everything in quick!
:chair:


----------



## SonOfaFish (Feb 18, 2009)

squirtbubbles said:


> Good luck to adding the fish Im sure its gonna be exciting.
> Yeah I have the marineland penguin 100 Im not too crazy about it but then again I just discovered I put the filter cartridge in the filter wrong!!!
> My managers an idiot cuz thats how he told me to put it in but I should of just read the instructions myself instead of being all excited to put everything in quick!
> :chair:


Taking advice from managers born and raised in San Fransico never works out for anyone :chair:

There is no set in stone rule, obviously in this situation given the simplicity of the set-up I think here process with testing the water bi weekly and month water cycles should be efficent enough to maintain THIS fish habit. 

:fish:


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

normal practice is to do a weekly WC of 25-30%. this includes vacuuming the gravel and wiping the glass. (though the glass doesnt necessarily need to be done weekly imho). most of my tanks are done more frequently then this, but again, this is just common practice for the average fishkeeper. keep in mind that the longer you go without a WC/ gravel vac, the more toxins build up in your tank. if fo whatever reason you chose to do it less often then once a week (which i DO NOT recommend), keep an eye on your water parameters. things can go deadly overnight
you dont want to remove the fish during the WC. this will cause even more stress to them.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

justintrask said:


> keep the fish in the tank, it won't hurt them, just watch out that you don't suck them up!
> 
> my fish love it when i do water changes. My arowana attacks my python water changer until its out of the tank.


lol. in one of my jaguar tanks, they all crowd around the bottom of the python and watch the gravel dance. its the funniest thing. sometimes they try to attack the gravel through the hose, but most of the time they just watch


----------

